
Open Source Search Engines, Retrieval Tools and Libraries - luu
http://www.searchenginecaffe.com/2007/03/open-source-search-engines-in-java-and.html
======
MichaelMoser123
Here is a comparison from 2015 [http://www.mytechlogy.com/IT-
blogs/8685/top-5-open-source-se...](http://www.mytechlogy.com/IT-
blogs/8685/top-5-open-source-search-engines/)

Interesting that Lucene still holds the top position (didn't know that twitter
is using it for search, amazing - so it should be able to deal with a lot of
data)

Also now there they seem to be using more C++ for this kind of projects (the
page says that Lucene also has a c++ port), in 2009 Java seems to have been
prevalent.

------
chatman
Lucene is the best.

[https://github.com/lintool/IR-
Reproducibility/blob/master/Go...](https://github.com/lintool/IR-
Reproducibility/blob/master/Gov2.md)

------
sochix
If anyone need modern full-text search system over documents check out
[https://ambar.cloud](https://ambar.cloud) I'm the founder of it

------
_jezell_
"Updated 8/19/2009" a bit old eh?

------
helthanatos
Anyone here using Lucene.net for anything?

